# Palm Line Deck Cadet/Officer



## Paul Halford (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,
In the period 1963/65 Mike Farrell and I attended South Shields Marine College on a pre sea cadet course, we were great buddies, he went onto to join Palm Line as a deck cadet, I went onto sail with PSNC as a Nav App. Initially, after leaving college and going our separate ways, we kept in touch but inevitably lost contact. I've often wondered how his career and life developed and it would be great to satisfy my interest. I went with him to Newcastle station when he left to join his first ship in August 1965, I was so envious because I was still waiting for news of my first ship. I completed my apprenticeship but then left the MN to work ashore, something I've often regretted.


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Mike Farrel was on my first ship with Palm Line. He was on his second trip, thus my senior. Ship was the Lagos Palm. Cannot help with where he went as the last time I saw him was at MAR in Warsaw in 1968.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

barrypriddis said:


> Mike Farrel was on my first ship with Palm Line. He was on his second trip, thus my senior. Ship was the Lagos Palm. Cannot help with where he went as the last time I saw him was at MAR in Warsaw in 1968.


67 Barry. Jan to July

Alan


----------



## Paul Halford (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info that's brilliant, I'm sure some others will no doubt remember Mike as well.


----------



## kingperekule (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Paul,
Sorry can't help with Mike or Joe, I only met up with Ian Storey (Elder Dempsters) in Lagos about 1966.I only heard about you and Dave Isley on SN, kept in touch with Peter Hogg for a while but lost contact over the years.Surprising that I didn't meet up with Mike though as 
I spent quiet a bit of time on the WA coast.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

*Mar 67*



barrypriddis said:


> Mike Farrel was on my first ship with Palm Line. He was on his second trip, thus my senior. Ship was the Lagos Palm. Cannot help with where he went as the last time I saw him was at MAR in Warsaw in 1968.


 Term Photo Mick Farrell on Back row Third from Left


----------



## Paul Halford (Nov 15, 2008)

Great photo, I actually recognise Mike, after 50 years since being at South Shields together.


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

saudisid said:


> Term Photo Mick Farrell on Back row Third from Left


And the names of the rest of the gang at Warsash


----------



## Paul Halford (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

Did you ever come across Ian Storey, he was a Brocklebank N/A from 1965/69.
He was also on the 1963/65 South Shields Pre Sea Cadet Course with myself and others.
He left the MN after his apprenticeship and joined the police in Co Durham, ending up as an Inspector in Darlington, where I met him several times.


----------



## Lawrie E (Sep 17, 2007)

I knew Mike in the Ripon, May til Oct 1970. A rare lad indeed. I recall the Boerjongers. the port of Barry , Daisy , fencing,& shooting. Shabash Mike , where ever you are .


----------



## Lawrie E (Sep 17, 2007)

And I almost forgot about the yarns about Andy Byada(?)
Regards
L


----------

